# HE'S HOW OLD??



## jeanniecogan (Apr 3, 2014)

I bought Charlie last fall, He was a doll and we loved each other at first sight. I was told that he was 4 1/2 years old. His teeth didn't look like a 4 year old. He was thin and supposed to be trained to drive.




. and still a stallion.

i had a ball with him, drove him many times. he didn't seem to get much stronger. last week i took him to the vet to be gelded. When they took him in to geld him i asked the vet how old he thought he was. UNBELIEVEABLEY the vet said he was "coming 3". i was mortified. i really used him, and then to find out he is just a baby. i feel so bad.

does anyone have any suggestions on what i should do about his age. do you think i hurt him? he has had the whole winter off. he seems fine.

i also want to know about how big he will get. how long do they grow? he was 38 inches when i bought him. will he grow into a pony? i don't mind, just curious.

i want to throw in here that he drives like he has been going forever, has the best manners. which is why i didn't believe his teeth. everything else said he was older.


----------



## chandab (Apr 3, 2014)

Rats! Now I can't remember for sure, but I want to say my equine dentist thought one of my young mares was a year younger than she is when she looked at her teeth (it could be the opposite she thought, I just can't remember now, it was couple years ago that we had the discussion, and I just don't remember things well).

You know now and have slowed down, likely he'll be ok; especially since we don't ride these little guys (look at all the long year, two year old saddle horses that are started under saddle; no I don't condone it and don't do it, but many come through just fine).


----------



## amysue (Apr 3, 2014)

Relax. He should be fine. As chanda said, its not like you were riding him and working him hard. I know just as many trainers who swear by putting young horses in training to help them develop right as I do those who swear it will stunt their development. As for the teeth, its hard to tell sometimes EXACTLY how old a mini is just by the teeth because so many of them are prone to dental abnormalities. Im not saying your guy has bad teeth or anything but when you said he wasn't in the best shape when you brought him home that made me think that maybe he just developed a bit late. Quite a few of the minis I have brought home as youngsters either lost baby teeth early or kept them longer than normal. I remember discussing it with the vet looking over their registration papers. Dont stress about it too bad. They are all different. The registries officially say they're done growing at age 3 but many still grow after and ive had plenty stop at age two (they just grew wider not taller). I know there is a calculation for measuring their cannon bone to guess their adult height. I dont remember it off the top of my head but ill ask someone today.


----------



## poniesrule (Apr 3, 2014)

Hugs! There's nothing worse than knowing you were doing something "wrong" even if you didn't really know it. Let the guilt go, rest assured he will be fine. Especially since you know and are able to back off anything more strenuous before you even start. I always went by the theory that they grow "up" until they're 4, and "out" until they're 7. Some horses follow this, some don't... & my theory could be flawed too! I've read where you measure from the middle of the knee to the top of the coronet and then convert to hands. So for example, if you measure and it's 10.5", he would mature around 10.2hh x 4" = 40.8" mature height. I've never tried it, but I just might measure mine tonight to see!


----------



## Marty (Apr 3, 2014)

If any damage has been done you will most likely notice it.

Just be careful and cautious. Work diligently with him, feed him up real good, continue to have fun and love him. You should both be fine.


----------



## jeanniecogan (Apr 3, 2014)

Thank you all, i feel much better. he is such a doll.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Apr 5, 2014)

I've heard their spinal plates do not close until they are 5.

He may be one of those stoic types that does not show discomfort by behavior. Watch his eyes and body language for signs.

Did the vet say he had wolf teeth? Usually those are removed at gelding.

I'm assuming he had no papers; we just have to take people's word for things sometimes.

Sounds as though you have a horse with a wonderful driving temperament. The good news is, he is younger than you thought so you'll have more years to enjoy him!


----------



## Minimor (Apr 6, 2014)

Chances are he was driven harder before you got him than he was once you had him. Someone probably started him as a late yearling, which would be why he seems like he's been driving forever. Hopefully no harm has been done to him. If he has shown no sign of being sore and had no heat or swelling anywhere in his legs when you were working him, chances are he is okay. Problems could show up later in life, but since he was driven and not ridden, most likely he had no harm done. Many of the two year old futurity horses are started under saddle at 18 months of age and have hock problems by the time they are 5 years old--but, they are being ridden, and they are generally working in a circle in the arena--that is a whole different level of stress placed on immature legs and joints.


----------

